# Which decade do you miss the most online game



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

> Everyone gets nostalgic from time to time. But we all get nostalgic for different eras. It might not necessarily even be your childhood.
> 
> We've put together a series of questions to see which decade most appeals to your tastes.



https://www.metv.com/quiz/which-decade-do-you-miss-the-most


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*You wish it were  the Sixties.....


 .**..I'd prefer the 70's ** *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

80's here


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

I got the 60's but would like to re-visit the 50s.


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

I'd say the 70's.  But, might I suggest that this would be a great topic for the General Discussions topic up above?  It really isn't a game.

My reasons for choosing the 70's:

I loved the music, the clothes, the reevaluation of social conventions, the general atmosphere. That decade incorporated a lot of the revolutionary changes of the 60's, but had less of the social turmoil and violence of that period, as I remember.

Some of those changes became permanent; others flopped badly. (For instance, AIDS in the 80's put a screeching halt to a lot of the whoop-de-doo encouraged in the 60's and 70's.)


----------

